# Keep Enlarger on board?



## oriecat (Feb 12, 2004)

The board my enlarger came with is too small for my easel.  So I am thinking of removing it from the board and bolting it directly to my workbench.  Any concerns I should have about doing this?


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 12, 2004)

As long as the easel is on the same plane as the lens you should be ok.  So if the work bench is level you should have no problems.


----------

